# Typewriter Art - So Inspiring!



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

The art is beautiful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jzx330 said:


> The art is beautiful.


Isn't it? I am so amazed with his talent but more so with his love of life and others.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Exceptionally talented.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

An amazing gift from God, beautiful.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never seen anything like this, So talented!!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! that is incredible.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Touching and inspiring. Thank you.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very touching. What a wonderful, sweet man.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm glad some are viewing this inspiring man and his unique talent.

I could watch the video again and again; each time amazed.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome! I can't imagine the patience and determination it takes, but whatever it takes, he's got it!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To be so blessed and so loved and kind. What a gift we here have from this man in this world. Wish I lived near him.

Also notice the voice of reporter and look at the name. TV news caster from Madison. Small world.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

so inspiring


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome. He is a gift from God to the world, and his art will live on forever.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

What an amazing story and such a wonderful man.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aaaahh...I remember it well. Typewriting class. All I did was design pictures with the keyboard. Something I will regret for the rest of my life because I never did bother to learn HOW to type. Now I just pick n peck which makes for tons of typos and tons of wasted time correcting them all. I did the same thing in sewing class, stitching pictures on paper and not bothering to learn how to sew anything....sigh! But, hey, thanks for the memories. Btw, I also typed pictures using just the correction ribbon on black paper.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Wow! that is incredible.


Ditto! We should never complain about what we don't have.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.
This story is incredible.
What gentleman and artist.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.
This story is incredible.
What gentleman and artist.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That was a touching story. Such a wonderful man and with vision and grace.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow he is a true artist.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome and beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazing!!! Truly talented...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Aaaahh...I remember it well. Typewriting class. All I did was design pictures with the keyboard. Something I will regret for the rest of my life because I never did bother to learn HOW to type. Now I just pick n peck which makes for tons of typos and tons of wasted time correcting them all. I did the same thing in sewing class, stitching pictures on paper and not bothering to learn how to sew anything....sigh! But, hey, thanks for the memories. Btw, I also typed pictures using just the correction ribbon on black paper.


Really? I've never known nor have seen typewriter art. I was amazed by what that sweet man could do with a typewriter. Not to frustrate you, but I learned to be an excellent typist (fast and accurate) and also love to sew. However, the electronics of today that allow typing, have more to say than I do! My sewing machines I can control. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

JCF said:


> Ditto! We should never complain about what we don't have.


agreed - he embraces what he considers his blessings


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> This story is incredible.
> What gentleman and artist.


 :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you! I am rarely at a loss or words--but, I am right now! He is such an inspiration--and should make us all grateful for what we have. Such beauty in his artistry--and truly a gift from God. I type--but, draw a stick figure!! No way. This is truly awesome!


----------

